# gw 501516 and aicar log



## tacoman (Jul 24, 2012)

I am running a log of gw 501516 and aicar. Both came from purchase peptides. If you have not yet had the pleasure of dealing with them, well then I can't recommend them enough. They are easy to work with, and have great pricing along with quick shipping. All of there products I have tested thus far has been at the very least as good of quality or better than the other peptide companies I have used.

I will be using 10mg of both gw 501516 and aicar every day on my rat. Have tested gw 501516 in the past, and saw amazing results in increase endurance and fat loss. Looking forward comparing how purchase peptides gw stack up to the others I have tested. Along with what extra benefits will be seen with adding aicar into the mix. 

Also as this is my rats post cycle, I am hoping for better recovery,lowering cholesterol/bp, and hopefully help to hold on to muscle mass.


----------



## tacoman (Jul 24, 2012)

here is some info on gw 501516 and an interesting article 

- Need To Build Muscle Inc. Official Blog

Exercise in a Pill | Natural Intelligence | OutsideOnline.com


----------



## tacoman (Jul 25, 2012)

today was first dosing of gw 501516 and aicar. The gw was suspended well in the liquid, and the aicar reconstituted very easy. Hit arms today and was alittle more sluggish/tired on my way to the gym. I consider this a good thing as its a marking point of good gw (it can lowers glucose). I have had this happen before with my past testing of gw. I will be upping carbs to combat this.


----------



## Researcher (Jul 26, 2012)

Looking forward to hearing how this goes for you... thanks


----------



## mber (Jul 27, 2012)

"Injecting GW501516 is like injecting a cardio session LOL"  ???


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 27, 2012)

You better not be injecting it!





mber said:


> "Injecting GW501516 is like injecting a cardio session LOL"  ???


----------



## tacoman (Jul 27, 2012)

ya please don't be doing that. Also this is for research purposes only. 


Well anyways I am off to the gym. Maybe a placebo but seem more energized today than usual


----------



## mber (Jul 28, 2012)

i was quoting out of the article posted in the link.


----------



## DraculaMan (Jul 28, 2012)

Any updates bro?


----------



## tacoman (Aug 1, 2012)

Have been taking some time off due to my shoulder rotator cuff problems. Just got a mra today for it, so I will be seeing how things are. But I can tell you that so far endurance has gotten better in the last few days. Breathing seems easier as well


----------



## tacoman (Aug 2, 2012)

I did a killer leg workout yesterday, the endurance of the gw501515 is defiantly kicked in now. I went all out for about a hour and and half and still had some gas in the tank for a little bit of calves and abs.


----------



## BigBoiH (Jan 6, 2013)

It's seems this is how every aicar or gw log ends.....lol


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 7, 2013)

really.i think i will just oreder some myself and see i have been on for a long time now i could use it for nothing else but the health benfits.it is just high priced.


----------

